# Swollen areola



## fljen (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello ladies,

The last day or so it has gotten a bit sore to nurse my ds on the left side, which is the more active side. I just nursed him after his nap and noticed that the top quadrant of the areola is visibly swollen and is starting to extend past it. The swollen skin is noticeable warmer than the rest of the breast.

Does anybody know what this is? How to fix it?

Any help would be great!


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

Just curious if you have done any reading on thrush. I dont know if that is what it is but you might looking it up. Or how about eczema? just random thoughts.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Plugged duct? Another random thought...


----------



## fljen (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you for the replies!

If it is a plugged duct, I'm having him nurse on it as much as I can but he seems to have decided that he doesn't want to nurse as much as he usually does. Can the plugged duct change the taste of the milk maybe? What else can I do to help the plug along? It seems like plug is right under the nipple, is that an odd place for one? I've had a couple of other ones but they were all further up the breast...

Thank you again!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

There is a lot of great information about plugged ducts on this page at kellymom.com. Heat, massage, and extra nursing are the biggies.

I have never heard of it changing the taste of milk, though. Maybe it's not coming out as quickly? I really don't know about that, sorry.

As far as placement, I really think they can be anywhere. I've had them in a few different locations.







:

Good luck and I hope it resolves for you soon!


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fljen*
Thank you for the replies!

If it is a plugged duct, I'm having him nurse on it as much as I can but he seems to have decided that he doesn't want to nurse as much as he usually does. Can the plugged duct change the taste of the milk maybe? What else can I do to help the plug along? It seems like plug is right under the nipple, is that an odd place for one? I've had a couple of other ones but they were all further up the breast...

Thank you again!

Yes a plugged duct can change the taste of your milk.. Ask me how I know LOL! Thats how I know when I am expressing the right duct system when I have one!!!
And no right under the nipple is not a weird place to have a plugged duct... they can happen anywhere.. the poster above me had good ideas for relieving yourself.


----------

